# Heat Lamp - French Fry - opinions?



## clarksnack (Nov 20, 2008)

I have an establishment that has never, ever had a fryer. Don't want to go there. French fries are always inquired about. We've never had them. Sysco brought me a sample of a garlic fry that can be baked in my ovens - hot - about 500 degrees with pizza stones. The garlic fry was outstanding, and I've been given many a sample before that I've said no to. This is a quality product. It has obviously been fried then flash frozen. I heated some up in the pizza oven and they were delish. Very artisan in look and great flavor.

Next step in the thought process of - do I want to go to french fry world - is could I fit it into my prep/cook flow. Cooking one order at a time would not work given our flow. They would have to be cooked in batches and then dollaped out as needed. This would require a heat lamp, I assume. Never used something like that before. Share your experience with me....with lamps and fries...

* How long would a baked batch of fries stay high quality good under the heat of a lamp?

* any recommendations on heat lamp/warmer to use? Manufacturer? Size? Knowledge of expense of types of bulbs?

THANKS.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

There are fries on the market today that stay crisp for a long time. Some Fries(stealth brand Sysco) are extruded fries which means they are made from chopped potato trim and formed into fries. You can usually tell these by looking at ingredients. Real fries say potatoes, salt, oil the rest have all different concoctions added to them
I have found Hatco heating elements the best but only the 220w models the 110s do not get hot enough, they also last a long time. I trust you are a pizza type operation with a stone oven at 500 all day as just to do this for fries is crazy.
Depending on what you can charge for fries determines if its worth it. Before doing anything run a cost test, dont believe salesman. Figur fries by the ounce, cost of oil and approx energy consumed. Strain oil daily it will last longer also a low water fry lets oil last longer.


----------

